# boarding a raw fed dog



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

What do people who feed raw do when they need to board their dog? Originally I tried feeding Zephyr a mixture of grain free kibble and raw just so that if I need to board him he would be able to eat kibble, but he nixed that idea. He wants nothing to do with kibble, won't eat it. 

When we travel together I can manage with freeze dried and grocery stores, but what do you do when you need to board the dog? Feeding straight freeze dried is prohibitively expensive for a standard poodle (at least is is for me).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

A good quality canned food maybe ?


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I’ve never sent my dogs to a kennel before, but will (some) kennels feed the raw for you if you have it portioned and frozen properly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Depends whether you are boarding in a kennel or someone's home, and the time of year. A kennel should have no problem feeding raw if you portion up each day's meals and freeze them, but they may want you to sign a disclaimer if they are unfamiliar with the diet; a home boarder may find it easier in summer, when the dogs can be fed outside. I stick to home cooked frozen in meal sized portions for mine when other people are feeding them, as no one seems to have much problem with that.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I feed a home cooked diet, for UTI issues, that requires refrigeration. I leave detailed instructions on portions (mix with moistened kibble, add canned food if she refuses to eat) for each meal. The boarding facilities that I’ve used so far have been willing to do this.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I have been trying different ways formilo to eat kibble due to boarding. What works for us right now is raw in the morning and dry kibble from lunch to bedtime. At first he waits for the good stuff and I have caved before when he was still growing. But tough love now, and he eats it with no issues, self regulate really well.

My plan when I board him is to give him raw patties, they are pre portioned and easy to serve. Kibble the rest of the day. I am also going to pack a few bully sticks for his teeth.


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

I have worked at a couple boarding places where we had regular boarders who ate raw, usually frozen and thawed the night before always pre-portioned in ziplocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

Most boarding places around here will feed your dog whatever you ask... including raw, as long as they can keep it frozen. Pre-portion it and it'll be extra easy for them (places we've used in the past have never even asked us to pre-portion, they just write down exactly how much to feed and stick it on the food packaging... then take care of it themselves).


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks, everybody! It surprises me that boarding facilities will deal with raw foods, but it's great if they will. I will just have to call around and see what policies are. I guess sometimes all you have to do is ask!


----------

